# dvd player not responding



## jared2 (Jan 3, 2005)

this is a different issue than 'DVD player wont read DVD' posted by'Howard Stern'...

i have a powerbook g4 (1.5ghz, running 10.3.7)... i have played dvd's on this computer before and never had a problem. i tried playing a dvd recently and i get no response from the dvd player, and the dvd does not mount on the desktop. i have tried the dvd on my desktop g4, and in my home dvd player and it works fine. i tried burning a data dvd in toast, and the drive burns/reads that dvd fine, it just will not respond to movie dvd's. 

i have repaired permissions, ran disk warrior on the drive, deleted the dvd player and reinstalled it, etc, etc...
looking for some advice on what else to try, or to see if anyone else has had this same problem.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

There might be a mechanical error.  If nobody else has a suggestion that works, you'll most likely need to send it in.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 3, 2005)

What exactly is different from Howard Stern's problem?  His DVD Player won't read an "Hidalgo" DVD, and it won't mount on the desktop -- yet it works fine in a set-top DVD player and on another computer.  Sounds pretty similar.

Is it just this one DVD that won't play, or is it all DVDs on the PowerBook?


----------



## jared2 (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah thats the difference between my post and howard stern's... his computer 'plays most DVDs without a problem', and mine wont recognize ANY movie dvd.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 3, 2005)

Does the disk mount, and the DVD player work when you try a different user?


----------



## jared2 (Jan 3, 2005)

deltamac,
nope, i tried that too. disc doesnt mount even with a new user.
thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 3, 2005)

I just read this on Macfixit.com:


> CDs/DVDs not mounting: Suggested fixes We've been covering an issue, reported by many readers, where CDs/DVDs refuse to mount since installing 10.3.7. We previously posted several suggested fixes, and readers have submitted a few more. "WBF" notes that deleting kernel extension caches worked for him:
> 
> "Go to /System/Library/ and delete Extensions.kextcache and Extensions.mkext" [You'll need to then restart; OS X will recreate these files at startup. -Ed]
> 
> ...


----------



## jared2 (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks ElDiabloConCaca...
i tried trashing those extensions, and still get the same problem... and i tried changing the pref's in the cd's & dvd's pref pane too, still nothing.
but from the looks of macfixit.com, alot of people are having this same issue.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, it seems so... still searching for a suitable fix, though!  It seems that there is a very wide variety of fixes that work for a select few people -- leading me to believe that no one has really nailed down the root cause of the problem... they're just going around trying different things, haphazardly probably, and something along the way "fixes" it, or, perhaps, a combination of things they did.

Did you recently try to update the firmware of the DVD drive (maybe with some non-Apple firmware), or change the region code for a weird anime film or anything like that?


----------



## jared2 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for looking into this ElDiabloConCaca!

i only updated the firmware with apple's update. i ran it again to make sure, thinking maybe i hadnt run it before. but that didnt help.

and i havent changed the region code. is there another way to change that, rather than when dvd player asks you when you try to play another region dvd? figured maybe i could give that a try, just to see if it works. 

i am hoping that i wont have to do an archive & install, just to get the dvd player to work! thanks again!


----------

